# 90 Maxima Seat question



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Question, I noticed in the manual and on the side of my seat their are 2 knobs and one of them adjusts the height, but one adjusts the rake? What does rake do? Thanks :\


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

It there to help hold farts in...

j/k


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

rake = angle of the bottom section.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Basically the rear knob raises and lowers the rear of the seat bottom and the front knob raises and lowers the front of the seat bottom


----------

